
Iceland election could propel radical Pirate party into power - antouank
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/oct/26/iceland-election-could-propel-radical-pirate-party-into-power
======
sctb
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12775974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12775974)

